# Rattlers



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

I keep reading things about rattles in these cars. I have had mine for 3 days and found two.
One rattle was comming from the 1/4 panel are in the interior. I thought maybe it was the speaker. I drove down the street on the reflectors and discovered the seat belt latch was hitting the side panel. Just flip it over.
The other one was really annoying me. If you close the passenger door, it sounds nice a solid. If you close the drivers door, you hear a high pitch rattle comming from the front of the car. Where the front cross member meets the side rail (frame) between the radiator and the motor, on the drivers side is a small metal line (5/16" cooler line?) that comes down and elbows towards the radiator. At the elbow it runs over the top of the cross member. I took a 3/8" x 1" long piece of hose and split it down the side and slipped it over the metal line. The problem is now gone. Imagine not solving that one for 10 years, that line eventually would leak.
Now I plan on going end to end on this thing looking for stuff like that.


----------

